# Reputable RC AI's



## cutdown2 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi guys,
I was wondering if anyone knew a legit ai I had been unfortunate to try 4 bunk ais and need to get some feedback. I know purchase peptide was good but they are crap now. Also how do I pm friends?


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 25, 2014)

I've had good success with MJR and Evolution myself


----------



## Walnutz (Jun 26, 2014)

cutdown2 said:


> Hi guys,
> I was wondering if anyone knew a legit ai I had been unfortunate to try 4 bunk ais and need to get some feedback. I know purchase peptide was good but they are crap now. Also how do I pm friends?



Look no further than CEM. Using their Letro and just started a thread with bloodwork showing how damn effective it is.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...o-UDCA-amp-NAC-F-ing-Rock-Blood-Work-Attached!


----------



## cutdown2 (Jun 26, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I've had good success with MJR and Evolution myself



I tried mjr not for me. Does evolution come in a clear or white suspension liquid? So far using maxi peps works but i have to get it up to 3.0mls works well but so high dosage its under dosed.


----------



## heady muscle (Jun 26, 2014)

I have heard nothing but good things of MJR. Bummer to hear that.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Blue Sky Peptide is on point.  I have to have an AI that works or I grow tits fast...


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 27, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> I have heard nothing but good things of MJR. Bummer to hear that.



Bunk TB500 - God only knows wtf they are selling to people to inject into their bodies: http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/sh...eat-and-hungry?p=339900&viewfull=1#post339900

They selll Clen in capsules. Clen cant be accurately dosed by even big pharma in capsule form. Its so fucking dangerous it is ridiculous.

The had a bunk batch of Prami.

They are the most irresponsible RC/Peptide company out there. I wouldnt drink a bottle of water i bought from them.


----------



## cutdown2 (Jun 28, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Blue Sky Peptide is on point.  I have to have an AI that works or I grow tits fast...



Is it white or clear solution?


----------



## Rayjay1 (Jun 28, 2014)

cutdown2 said:


> Is it white or clear solution?



The AI's are all clear, the chems are in solution.  Exemestane used to be a (white cloudy) suspension but it has been re-formulated to be in solution now as we felt that was the better product


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hardcore and superior have had good products for me.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyMack (Jun 29, 2014)

I stopped using RC AI's years ago. I prefer generic pharma from overseas.


----------



## cutdown2 (Jun 30, 2014)

TonyMack said:


> I stopped using RC AI's years ago. I prefer generic pharma from overseas.



Hey bro what brand do you use? I have to admit that you are right .


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 1, 2014)

Crap? You obviously don't have a clue now do you? 




cutdown2 said:


> Hi guys,
> I was wondering if anyone knew a legit ai I had been unfortunate to try 4 bunk ais and need to get some feedback. I know purchase peptide was good but they are crap now. Also how do I pm friends?


----------



## TonyMack (Jul 1, 2014)

cutdown2 said:


> Hey bro what brand do you use? I have to admit that you are right .



I've been using the Cipla Anastrozole (Armotraz) from India. Works well for me.


----------

